# ARC Casted Coil Cover RB26



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Unicorn, I know 
Please PM









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have one . Pretty hard to find tho


----------



## Cnh32 (Jan 18, 2020)

matty32 said:


> I have one . Pretty hard to find tho


Still got it mate?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup it’s on my car


----------



## Cnh32 (Jan 18, 2020)

So I guess it’s not for sale


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

I found it and now have 2 pieces 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cnh32 (Jan 18, 2020)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> I found it and now have 2 pieces
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


How the hell!  Thinking about selling?


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe. I wait until it arrives. make me an offer. dm me

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cnh32 (Jan 18, 2020)

New to this forum, so don’t know exactly how this works but pretty sure I’ve sent you a dm


----------



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> Maybe. I wait until it arrives. make me an offer. dm me
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


I know this is an old thread, but curious if you still have a ARC coil cover available or if sold it?


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

No chance, sorry too late. Sold one to the USA and the other one will stay still in my collection.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don’t blame you, 

super rare , I’m keeping mine. One fitted to my 32 , others I dont







wish to sell


----------



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

Wow, that looks a clean build! 

So you have more than one? sure you don't want to help a fellow R32 owner, just name your price 

I have a few ARC bits fitted and looking for a coil cover to finish the engine bar and also after a ti exhaust.


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Matty knows i will be the first when he sell it 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

So you want to buy to put on a car or just flip it? 😄

matty32, if you ever decide to sell all I'll say please invite offers! 💪😁

Just posted here to ask if had still, but as sold I'll post my own wanted ad.



bboy11021988 said:


> Matty knows i will be the first when he sell it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Just buy a whole bnr32 built by ARC
Loads of trick one off bits on the car

I may sell if interested as I’m losing my storage





































how she stands .


----------



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

Do you have a thread with further details on the car?


----------

